# bugout guns



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

When bugging out do you plan on taking all your weapons with you or just preselected ones? I have thought of it as a problem since if you bugout on foot it would be rather difficult to carry both your gear and several kinds of guns with ammo for them.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

By vehicle yes,
On foot or bike impossible,

A bug out on foot can be different in so many ways. If our govt or another is locking us down you will need to conceal your weapons or be targeted. If it's a societal / govt collapse you will want the most defensive guns you can carry and ammo weight needs to be considered. On foot / bike I like firearms with 22 Conv kits and can carry a brick of 22 for small game. Regular ammo and such for defense.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no man - take long and hand gun maybe a shotgun or both or three my idea is a rifle, a handgun, and a shotgun.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

If your in a "have to go" situation, I would think you would want to take the weapons that will best serve you in your area. If your in a city/heavy populated area, I would think handguns and an assult rifle would be best suited. 
A person can make a light weight Bicycle cart, to be pulled by human, dog or horse.
Of course if you have horses, like we do, you don't sweat having to carry much on your person.
A good idea for weapons/ammo you may have to leave behind? IDK. Maybe bury in a box in the yard, so you can come back and get them if need be??


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess it would depend on the situation and how long I have to leave. I have most of my supplies in easy to load containers. I can have all of my guns, ammo, food, water, etc packed in the truck in 15 min. If I had a smaller amount of time I guess I could make due but one thing for sure is I would be going after my food guns and ammo first. So to answer your question, I would take them all.


----------



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, you need to consider what the zombies will do with whatever you leave behind.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If your buggin on foot 3 guns and sufficient ammo for them will pretty much take up what you can comfortably carry. You need food shelter water before guns. I would take a pistol and a 22 - a light 22. 22 would be for food. And since from a distance nobody knows it's a 22 you have the appearance and ability to shoot back. So that could be a deterrent. Weight translates to extra caloric needs. More weight more calories. More weight less speed. More weight more chance of injury. Sprain an ankle and it could spell doom. No gun will save you from that. A gun is just another tool not the reason. Take 1 or 2 at most. If you need to fight your way out chances are your not gonna make it. Stealth light of foot and water are more important than covering off calibers. BOL is where you should be storing that stuff


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Before the boating accident on Lake Erie where I lost ally firearms, taking them all would not have been possible. I would think a sidearm is a must. Main rifle would have a folding stock to aid concealablity. Maybe a survival 22 if you have to. Shotgun is harder to conceal.. Now you will need other gear such as food, shelter, water purification, Extra clothes and so one. Being on foot, the weight you can carry is limited. Good thing my preferred option is to bug in.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

ghostman said:


> When bugging out do you plan on taking all your weapons with you or just preselected ones? I have thought of it as a problem since if you bugout on foot it would be rather difficult to carry both your gear and several kinds of guns with ammo for them.


If we ever bug out we will not be taking it all with us.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Before the boating accident on Lake Erie where I lost ally firearms, taking them all would not have been possible. I would think a sidearm is a must. Main rifle would have a folding stock to aid concealablity. Maybe a survival 22 if you have to. Shotgun is harder to conceal.. Now you will need other gear such as food, shelter, water purification, Extra clothes and so one. Being on foot, the weight you can carry is limited. Good thing my preferred option is to bug in.


Lake Erie is shallow. Where approximately did you drop them. I have a rope and a big magnetic thing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not bugging out stay in. But if I have to run we are going like the Infantry each carrying some of the load. I will be grabbing an AR and my 9mm.
Did you not see the news they found some of Camels923 weapon at the lake. They were in rough shape.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First would be the Glock 10mm and ammo already packed and ready to go. Would have to see what's going down and adapt accordingly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Depends on what's happening really. One of my plans is my wife and I would each carry pistols, she would have the sawed off I would carry the AR. If I needed to conceal I can break the AR down. I have enough room in my BOB for it and ammo.If I am driving I am taking as many weapons and ammo as I can. If it's just a 72 hour thing and we are planning to come back then hand guns for defense.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well if its just a shorter term event and society is still intact (not that it really is now) then, me and the wife will just take handguns, and 1 shorty shotty. If its more of a societal type of a collapse, then ill take my PTR 91, and the wife will have her AR, plus handguns. If we can take the Bronco, then she'll get loaded down. Almost everything is "Grab & Go" ready.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Pengyou said:


> Yes, you need to consider what the zombies will do with whatever you leave behind.


 I guess O'bummer and family are safe from Zombie attacks, along with Reid, Pelosi, Feinstein, Schumer and other Dems...the Zombies eat brains, right?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wont bug out,no bol.too many firearms to leave behind.in an evac sitfu,you would not even be able to go to a shelter with a firearm or even your pets.the firearm would be confiscated and never seen again anyway.plus,you would probably be turned away if you brought your pets.

Somebody has to stay behind to deal with looters in the neighborhood anyway,might as well be us.besides,we would not leave without our dog.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not planning to b/o anywhere.
Too many guns and ammo to haul.
If and i say if i ever had to leave, i would go with my m4 with 6 spare mags and two bandoliers of m193 ammo.
For a handgun my sig 228 or my smith 639 with 4 mags and 100 rounds of fmj ammo. This is based on weight and corrosion factors, 228 has a ss barrel.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a pre-selected few that will bug out with me. The rest get left behind WITH OUT A FIRING PIN IN THEM. No sense in letting someone else have access to a weapon that could be used against you later.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well we have no place to bug out to so I probably just carry the Sig .40 for short excursions into Zombie land. We will plan to defend the crib and save the last two rounds as a last resort.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Well if its just a shorter term event and society is still intact (not that it really is now) then, me and the wife will just take handguns, and 1 shorty shotty. If its more of a societal type of a collapse, then ill take my PTR 91, and the wife will have her AR, plus handguns. If we can take the Bronco, then she'll get loaded down. Almost everything is "Grab & Go" ready.


Yup that's how I pack. Almost everything is in bins that I can just grab and go. Prolly 20 mins to load all food and some water options and the guns and BOBs. Every photo I've taken of my family is on my computer and its backed up to an external drive. That drive is coming too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My current BO plan is to load up the truck and head to the folk's place. In that situation, all guns get loaded.

If I had to rush on foot, AR in my hands, sidearm on the hip, 12ga in the wife's mitts with another handgun at the ready, probably the unloaded .22 Cricket in my daughter's hands for later use hunting.
The 3yo gets the Nerf shooter, so he doesn't feel left out.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> My current BO plan is to load up the truck and head to the folk's place. In that situation, all guns get loaded.
> 
> If I had to rush on foot, AR in my hands, sidearm on the hip, 12ga in the wife's mitts with another handgun at the ready, probably the unloaded .22 Cricket in my daughter's hands for later use hunting.
> The 3yo gets the Nerf shooter, so he doesn't feel left out.


All my guns are already loaded.:rulaiz:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

1911 & M4 with spare mags for both. Like anything in life ... you can't have it all.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Aint no unloaded guns allowed around here.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I keep them unloaded with the exception of my .45. It's always loaded. The 12 gauge has a full magazine with the chamber open so I can just roll a shell in and close the action.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Perhaps there was a misunderstanding. Mommy and Daddy's guns are always loaded, and chambered.

Little Sister's gun is still in child mode, single shot .22 with bolt removed until Daddy is around.
She's getting there, and can already recite the 4 rules, but she isn't yet ready for a condition 1 gun.
Son's Nerf is always in condition 1. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The long guns stay fully loaded..off safety ready to shuck one in the tube. Pistols stay always fully functional. Pull the trigger on the Sig and usually works..lol. The little mini .22 has to be cocked each time.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All guns are always loaded... If they aren't loaded they are treated as a loaded gun.
In my house the guns are always loaded until I call out, "cleared!" 
When I am done cleaning it or playing with it or fondling it I load it back up and call, "Loaded!" and when I put it back in the holster I call out, "Holstered!"

Everyone in the house is fully aware of the condition of the gun - just like at the range.

For a carry weapon the only way to carry it is condition 1, unless you are sure your attacker will give you the time to rack a round into the chamber.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

All guns always loaded, otherwise, in an emergency, they're just expensive rocks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I went back and re-read my post that spurred the "all guns always loaded" replies.
I think my mention of "all guns get loaded" was the kicker.
To clarify, if I can use my truck, all guns get loaded INTO THE TRUCK.
The guns themselves are already full.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well if a person dont have time to shuck a pump 12 they best be going for the pistol.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

It all just depends on whether we're (my wife and I) bugging out on foot or in a vehicle. 

If we were bugging out on foot, we're taking just one long gun and one sidearm each. Right now, my long gun of choice would be my PTR 91 GI, and my sidearm would be my Gen 3 Glock 17. 

I'm guessing my wife would be bugging out with her Bulgarian AK74, and my Beretta 92fs.

If I'm bugging out in a vehicle, I'm taking everything.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I figure the most useful thing-a can of here I come and hell comes with me!!!!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

We don't bug out/ Instead we bug back to the homestead.

And it's whatever weapon is on me - and if I get to the jeep whatever is in the jeep


----------



## jaydendyck1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Probably just my ruger lightweight in 223 and Smith and Wesson 42 if it's a wrol situation. If its not I can't technicaly carry the pistol as I live in Canada. In that situation the m6 scout will probably go in the bag


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Long gun and pistol for me and my oldest, middle son gets a .22 rifle and the wife gets the .22 pistol since her main concern will be taking care of the little one.


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

"Theoretically"...my wife and I would.

Plan A
Load the pre packed industrial plastic crate 1200mm cubed BOC (bug out crate) "containing everything" onto the Landcruiser with the forkhoist and head for the bug out location 2.5 hours away. 
Time to load 6 mins.

Plan B
Ditch the Landcruiser and go low profile travelling across country.
Take both INCH bags with my SCAR 25 with Elcan Spectre DR 1.5-6 scope, hidden inside mine and both carrying Glock 19s IWB CC.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Bugging out on foot...I am taking the AR, the 1911 and the Ruger Single Six.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The same guns I use now are the guns I will use If I have to leave. Those are the guns I shoot well and with which I am comfortable.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Gums? bubblicious,super bubble,double bubble,jucy fruit, spearmint,doublemint and let's not forget Big Red.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Fruit stripe gum.


----------

